
The possible origins of 2019-nCoV coronavirus include laboratory in Wuhan - rkwasny
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/339070128_The_possible_origins_of_2019-nCoV_coronavirus
======
beefman
Paper has little substance but was removed from Research Gate

[https://flutrackers.com/forum/forum/-2019-ncov-new-
coronavir...](https://flutrackers.com/forum/forum/-2019-ncov-new-
coronavirus/-2019-ncov-studies-research-academia/829782-preprint-paper-the-
possible-origins-of-2019-ncov-coronavirus)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200214144447/https://www.resea...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200214144447/https://www.researchgate.net/publication/339070128_The_possible_origins_of_2019-nCoV_coronavirus)

